# Look per cantanti



## danny (11 Giugno 2021)

Se voi foste dei cantanti come vi vestireste?
Dissertazione sul look giusti e sbagliati.


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2021)

Per esempio, io trovo un certo contrasto, che non so se è attrattivo o meno, tra il genere musicale alla cantautore tipo Antonacci di Vittorio alias Lemuri il Visionario e il look.
Eppure stranamente questa cosa mi intriga. E' troppo assurda. Non ha alcun senso!


----------



## perplesso (11 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Se voi foste dei cantanti come vi vestireste?
> Dissertazione sul look giusti e sbagliati.


@ladyred esprimiti


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2021)

Barba bianca e capelli neri.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Per esempio, io trovo un certo contrasto, che non so se è attrattivo o meno, tra il genere musicale alla cantautore tipo Antonacci di Vittorio alias Lemuri il Visionario e il look.
> Eppure stranamente questa cosa mi intriga. E' troppo assurda. Non ha alcun senso!


Ma non è che è un bancario e questo è il look da cantante?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2021)

Ognuno ha il suo look. Prevalentemente i look saranno determinati dalla sezione immagine della produzione.
Gli altri si vestiranno come pare a loro.
Attualmente preferisco ogni abbigliamento che non noto


----------



## Vera (11 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Barba bianca e capelli neri.View attachment 9572


My love


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno ha il suo look. Prevalentemente i look saranno determinati dalla sezione immagine della produzione.
> Gli altri si vestiranno come pare a loro.
> Attualmente preferisco ogni abbigliamento *che non noto*


Ecco.
Ha senso oppure no questa logica?
Di solito il look è parte integrante della comunicazione.
Robert Smith non sarebbe stato lui senza l'angoscia del suo aspetto.


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è che è un bancario e questo è il look da cantante?


Beh, sicuramente fa un altro lavoro. Soldi se ne fanno pochi come cantante...
Un mio amico che qui non pubblico ma che cantò al mio matrimonio per esempio fa i concerti ma è infermiere in ospedale...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Ha senso oppure no questa logica?
> Di solito il look è parte integrante della comunicazione.
> Robert Smith non sarebbe stato lui senza l'angoscia del suo aspetto.


Per me dava angoscia anche con la faccia lavata.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, sicuramente fa un altro lavoro. Soldi se ne fanno pochi come cantante...
> Un mio amico che qui non pubblico ma che cantò al mio matrimonio per esempio fa i concerti ma è infermiere in ospedale...


Io penso che anche Manuel Agnelli abbia una parrucca e normalmente vada in giro calvo e sorridente.


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me dava angoscia anche con la faccia lavata.


Ho cantato una mia canzone davanti ad alcune persone in studio e l'emozione con cui l'hanno descritta è angoscia.
E' un'emozione e non è affatto sbagliato che arrivi.
E' studiato. Se lavori  ed è quello che vuoi dire, se arriva hai conferma che hai fatto un precorso corretto.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ho cantato una mia canzone davanti ad alcune persone in studio e l'emozione con cui l'hanno descritta è angoscia.
> E' un'emozione e non è affatto sbagliato che arrivi.
> E' studiato. Se lavori bene ed è quello che vuoi dire, se arriva hai lavorato bene.


Ha avuto una parte anche la tua faccia?


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> My love


Lo so. Messo apposta.


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha avuto una parte anche la tua faccia?


Quella purtroppo non mette angoscia.


----------



## patroclo (11 Giugno 2021)

...eccomi


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Quella purtroppo non mette angoscia.


Questo è quello che credi tu


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2021)

Anche con il cazzeggio non siamo bravissimi


----------



## Lostris (11 Giugno 2021)

Look Boho 

forever and ever


----------



## Lostris (11 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ho cantato una mia canzone davanti ad alcune persone in studio e l'emozione con cui l'hanno descritta è angoscia.
> E' un'emozione e non è affatto sbagliato che arrivi.
> E' studiato. Se lavori  ed è quello che vuoi dire, se arriva hai conferma che hai fatto un precorso corretto.


Cioè tu volevi trasmettere angoscia? 
E' una canzone angosciante o è un punto di interpretazione?


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è quello che credi tu


Al mio cane rassicura.


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Cioè tu volevi trasmettere angoscia?
> E' una canzone angosciante o è un punto di interpretazione?


E' una canzone sulla droga.
Le mie canzoni trattano di argomenti allegri. Suicidi, morti, cose così.
Ce n'è anche una su due amanti, da cantare in coppia.
L'ho proposta a una con una voce bellissima ma deve avere equivocato.


----------



## Lostris (11 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> E' una canzone sulla droga.
> Le mie canzoni trattano di argomenti allegri. Suicidi, morti, cose così.
> Ce n'è anche una su due amanti, da cantare in coppia.
> L'ho proposta a una con una voce bellissima ma deve avere equivocato.


aahahahaha minchia Danny! 







Il sole dentro, insomma.
Ma... è perchè ti senti affine a queste tematiche o perchè credi che acchiappi di più il fascino della star maledetta?


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> aahahahaha minchia Danny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La seconda, ovvio.



Diciamo che parlo di quello che conosco, come sempre. Non è un lavoro, non ci devo fare soldi, per cui me lo posso permettere.
E' solo un passatempo creativo.


----------



## Vera (11 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> La seconda, ovvio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vestiti di nero, stile cassamortaro


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Vestiti di nero, stile cassamortaro


E' stato il mio primo pensiero. Poi ho pensato al genere steampunk.
Ieri ho comprato una camicia a stampe simil hawaiana.


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2021)

Gianluca Grignani da giovane e piacente in un'intervista rivelò che si mise a fare il cantante per non ammazzarsi.
Una che conosco - ha 20 anni, canta davvero bene - ha detto la stessa cosa, in privato.
Mi son ripromesso di contattarla e proporle le mie canzoni prima o poi.
La vedo bene.
Ci sono tanti modi per uccidersi. Anche restando vivi.
Anche tanti per restare  vivi ma un po' morti.
Avrebbe anche un bel culo ma è troppo giovane perché la cosa mi interessi.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Gianluca Grignani da giovane e piacente in un'intervista rivelò che si mise a fare il cantante per non ammazzarsi.
> Una che conosco - ha 20 anni, canta davvero bene - ha detto la stessa cosa, in privato.
> Mi son ripromesso di contattarla e proporle le mie canzoni prima o poi.
> La vedo bene.
> ...


Ecco concentrarsi invece sul vivere e vivere bene no eh ?


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco concentrarsi invece sul vivere e vivere bene no eh ?


Non puoi pretendere.
C'è il sole ma anche la luna.
Le emozioni sono tante.
Un po' come le stelle.
Milioni di milioni...


----------



## perplesso (11 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Se voi foste dei cantanti come vi vestireste?
> Dissertazione sul look giusti e sbagliati.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Non puoi pretendere.
> C'è il sole ma anche la luna.
> Le emozioni sono tante.
> Un po' come le stelle.
> Milioni di milioni...


E ma mi sa che per te c’è sempre luna o più luna sicuramente


----------



## patroclo (11 Giugno 2021)

non confondiamo la luna con  le tenebre


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E ma mi sa che per te c’è sempre luna o più luna sicuramente


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> E' stato il mio primo pensiero. Poi ho pensato al genere steampunk.
> Ieri ho comprato una camicia a stampe simil hawaiana.


Uno stile van de sfross


----------



## Foglia (11 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Se voi foste dei cantanti come vi vestireste?
> Dissertazione sul look giusti e sbagliati.


Bello che scrivi canzoni. Scrivevo è scrivo ogni tanto anch'io, roba che nessuno mai leggerà 

Sul look ti porterei fuori strada: non so se ci sia ancora, né se la ricordate, la trasmissione di Enzo Miccio "Ma come ti vesti"? Il mio ex tra le altre cose diceva che avrei dovuto partecipare, e forse non aveva neanche tutti i torti .

Perché non in tuta?


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Giugno 2021)

Ma un look abbastanza ordinario come quello dei Pooh, Biagio e Vasco non va più di moda?
Sara‘ che questi non avevano bisogno di stupire con trucco e parrucco.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2021)

Io propongo stile Yves Montand


----------



## bettypage (11 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Se voi foste dei cantanti come vi vestireste?
> Dissertazione sul look giusti e sbagliati.


Dipende moltissimo dal genere musicale. Avrei voluto essere bjork, debbie harry, erikah badu, gwen stefani, amy whinehouse... È show e che sia. Uomini, vabbé, Bowie su tutti, oggi trovo molto interessanti come studio di immagine i Maneskin


----------



## bettypage (11 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Barba bianca e capelli neri.View attachment 9572


Sta invecchiando male


----------



## bettypage (11 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> La seconda, ovvio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma tipo


----------



## bettypage (11 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Ha senso oppure no questa logica?
> Di solito il look è parte integrante della comunicazione.
> Robert Smith non sarebbe stato lui senza l'angoscia del suo aspetto.


Pensa che ha un rossetto legato ad una cordicella all'ingresso di casa, con uno specchio. Se lo ripassa continuamente


----------



## Nocciola (11 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ma un look abbastanza ordinario come quello dei Pooh, Biagio e Vasco non va più di moda?
> Sara‘ che questi non avevano bisogno di stupire con trucco e parrucco.


Biagio


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Biagio


Ci andiamo insieme al prossimo?


----------



## Cattivik (12 Giugno 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Uno stile van de sfross


... no comment... Un grande...






Cattivik in canottiera


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ci andiamo insieme al prossimo?


No mi spiace. Biagio da anni sempre con un’altra amica. Credo che abbiamo superato il decimo concerto


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Giugno 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... no comment... Un grande...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


È tempo di canottiera


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No mi spiace. Biagio da anni sempre con un’altra amica. Credo che abbiamo superato il decimo concerto


Io ci ho fatto un figlio nel parcheggio del forum dopo un concerto....


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io ci ho fatto un figlio nel parcheggio del forum dopo un concerto....


La lei avrà avuto gli ormoni a palla…rischiosissimo


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La lei avrà avuto gli ormoni a palla…rischiosissimo


Ne avevamo già due.....


----------



## Marjanna (12 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Ha senso oppure no questa logica?
> Di solito il look è parte integrante della comunicazione.
> Robert Smith non sarebbe stato lui senza l'angoscia del suo aspetto.


Io non ti so dire che look sceglierei perchè sono stonata, proprio non mi riesce di cantare neppure mezza strofa senza che escano cose oscene, bruttissimo. Simpatizzo per alcuni look, un palco credo possa permettersi di concedersi una certa teatralità, ma a volte si rimane imprigionati in età ormai passate. Robert Smith come si presenta oggi mi ricorda un clown scaduto, però quando canta sa ancora portare magia, e quello va sopra ogni immagine. Ma se vogliamo parlare di mero look ho apprezzato come ha saputo trasformarsi Madonna più volte, anche se più che cantante si può parlare di artista.
L'unica cosa che viene da consigliarti in termini di look, è di farti fare il vestito da un sarto, non di comprare qualcosa già creato.


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


>


Steampunk.
Adoro Cristina Scabbia.



patroclo ha detto:


> non confondiamo la luna con  le tenebre


All parola tenebre mi eccito.
Non c'è niente da fare.
La luna mi serve solo per ululare un po' ogni tanto.
Il sole per abbronzarmi..
Ma da sempre vivo di notte.



Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ma un look abbastanza ordinario come quello dei Pooh, Biagio e Vasco non va più di moda?
> Sara‘ che questi non avevano bisogno di stupire con trucco e parrucco.


Beh, agli inizi però anche loro erano molto alla moda.
Solo che stiamo parlando di un mezzo secolo fa e anche più.


----------

